# Be quiet silent loop 240 und Asrock Z97 oc formula



## FoxXsays (14. August 2017)

Hallo liebe PCGH-Community, 

ich habe Gestern zur Optimierung des Luftstroms in meinem Zalman Z11 Gehäuse die be quiet silent loop 240 installiert. Ursprünglich angeschlossen hatte ich die Lüfter auf CPU_FAN1 (4-Pin) und die Pumpe auf CPU_FAN2 (3-Pin). Da be quiet explizit und ausdrücklich darauf hinweist, dass die Pumpe ausschließlich mit 12 Volt zu betreiben ist, habe ich die Pumpe jetzt über einen 3-Pin Chassis-Header angeschlossen. 

Das hat den Hintergrund, dass ich im BIOS CPU_FAN1 und CPU_FAN2 nicht getrennt regeln kann. 

Der Chassis Header (CHA_FAN3), an dem die Pumpe jetzt hängt betreibe ich auf "Volle Geschwindigkeit". Die Spannung für den Anschluss kann ich nirgends einstellen. 

Meine (vielleicht auch doofe) Frage in diesem Zusammenhang, wie finde ich raus ob der Chassis Fan Header mit 12 Volt läuft? Im Handbuch steht dazu nix schlaues und zu diesem Thema habe ich das Internet bis zur letzten Seite durchsucht. Eventuell hat jemand Erfahrungen mit meinem Board und der Wasserkühlung. 

Vielen lieben Dank vorab für eure Hilfe! 

FoxX


Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (14. August 2017)

Das kannst du soweit das Board dazu nichts ausgibt nur selbst mit einem Mulimeter ausmessen.
Ansonsten schließe die Pumpe einfach direkt übers Netzteil an, wäre ehe besser wegen der Anlaufspannung was die Pumpe an Watt aufbringen kann.
Denn die Lüfteranschlüsse können da manchmal auch etwas zu knapp bemessen sein.


----------



## Threshold (14. August 2017)

Du musst den Chassis Fan auf DC umstellen und dann auf 100% stellen, so liegen immer 12 Volt an.


----------



## IICARUS (14. August 2017)

Das stimmt, normal müssten dann immer 12V anliegen.


----------



## Threshold (14. August 2017)

Mit einem 12 Volt Adapter direkt an einen Molex oder Sata Stecker des Netzteils ist natürlich auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## FoxXsays (14. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mit einem 12 Volt Adapter direkt an einen Molex oder Sata Stecker des Netzteils ist natürlich auch nicht verkehrt.



Ich habe im BIOS keine solche Option. Ich kann lediglich die "Geschwindigkeit" der Lüfter einstellen. CHA_FAN3 hab ich auf "volle Geschwindigkeit". 

Hm, dann werde ich mir wohl einen Adapter holen und den Lüfter ans Netzteil anschließen.

Vielen Dank soweit !


----------



## IICARUS (14. August 2017)

Normalerweise sollten aber mit fester voller Geschwindigkeit auch 12v anliegen.
Ansonsten halt mit dem Adapter ans Netzteil.


----------



## FoxXsays (14. August 2017)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Normalerweise sollten aber mit fester voller Geschwindigkeit auch 12v anliegen.
> Ansonsten halt mit dem Adapter ans Netzteil.



Okay, dann noch eine letzte doofe Frage, kannst du mir einen passenden Adapter hier verlinken? Sind meine ersten Gehversuche was PC selber basteln betrifft.

Wäre das hier richtig: Nanoxia 4-Pin Molex - 2x3-Pin 30 cm, Adapter schwarz, 30 cm ?


----------



## Chimera (15. August 2017)

Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 4Pin Molex (12V) | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany, Adapter 4Pin (12V) auf 4x 3Pin Molex (12V) | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany, Phobya Adapter 4Pin Molex (12V) auf 3Pin Molex (12V) 30cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany, usw. Gibt bei Aquatuning (wo ich Punkto Wakü eher reingucken würd) div. Adapter für kleines Geld bis hin zum teureren Modell.


----------



## FoxXsays (15. August 2017)

Suuuper, vielen Dank. Ich hab mir das Phobya Kabel bestellt und sicherheitshalber mal noch eine Verlängerung.


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2017)

Sag bescheid, wie es läuft.


----------



## FoxXsays (22. August 2017)

Sooo, kurzes Feedback: hab den Rechner zwar komplett neu verkabeln müssen, aber jetzt läuft die Pumpe über das Netzteil. 

Beim verkabeln habe ich mich allerdings so sehr über mein doofes Gehäuse (Zalman Z11 Neo) aufgeregt, dass ich mit dem Gedanken spiele mir ein neues Gehäuse zuzulegen . 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------

